# coding allergy shots



## cmmfeyen (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm coding allergy shots that were given in the clinic.  I'm using cpt's 95115, 95117, 95120,  and 95125.  I've been using the appropriate allergy dx - 477.00 - 477.9 depending on the allergen.  I'm being told that I also need to use V07.1 because it's a "vaccination" of sorts.  Does anyone have any information on this??  Thanks!!


----------



## ahumphrey (Jan 11, 2012)

No you do not need to use the V code.


----------



## cmmfeyen (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks!!  Has anyone had claims denied for not having the V07.1?


----------



## depaul (Jan 21, 2012)

I've never used the "V" code and have no problems.


----------

